# Day count?



## awf170 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't take an exact count like skiing, but after a little bit of thinking my guess is that I'm at about 75 days (+- 5).  So after a full year of riding (June '09) I'll probably be at around 120 days.  Yeah, I have too much free time...

You?


----------



## rueler (Oct 15, 2008)

My first day riding this season was March 13, 2008. Since then, I have accumulated 106 days of riding, logging 1125.98 miles. 

745.88 mtn bike miles
380.10 road bike miles

Like a total dork, I decided to keep a ride log this season to track my rides and miles throughout the season. My goal was to hit 1,000 for the season on the mtn bike...probably won't get there, but we'll try.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

I figure I did roughly 225 miles so far this year. I started off loggin the rides, but the past month or two haven't done such a good job at it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

42 days for a total of a bit over 260 miles. I'm still hoping to break 300 this season. 500 miles will be the goal next season.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't have any idea.  I guess I could go back and count TRs, but that would require work.  There were a few days that I didn't write TRs for too...

I gotta be somewhere in the same range as Greg though, I'd guess.


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I gotta be somewhere in the same range as Greg though, I'd guess.



Still riding my coat tails, huh?

So a G10 with Crowbars. What's next? Cabrawlers like MR. evil? :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still riding my coat tails, huh?
> 
> So a G10 with Crowbars. What's next? Cabrawlers like MR. evil? :razz:



Crowbars are going bye bye, my wife just picked up some Giro roots for me to try instead.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 16, 2008)

57 days - 596 miles, my goal was 500 miles this year so I'm pretty psyched about hitting 600 possibly even 7?

I track it on bikejournal.com


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

Do most of you bikers keep track of vertical feet skied???


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do most of you bikers keep track of vertical feet skied???



No, too complicated for my simple brain.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

Me I ran out of fingers and toes, so I lost interest on keeping a tally I just shut up and ride
Hey do you guys also gram shave?
you know like taking a razor blade to the stickers and decals on your rims to, like, save Ummm a wopping 00.0009gm?

yeah I bet you do!


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Me I ran out of fingers and toes, so I lost interest on keeping a tally I just shut up and ride
> Hey do you guys also gram shave?
> you know like taking a razor blade to the stickers and decals on your rims to, like, save Ummm a wopping 00.0009gm?
> 
> yeah I bet you do!



I've added weight to my bike.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've added weight to my bike.



Greg U De MAN.
In my old NORBA days I trained with two H20 bottles filled with lead.
I forgot who made them but they added 7.5lbs a piece to my R-P21(16.5lbs)
Now I am old and only ride three days a week and sleep in on Sundays!


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Greg U De MAN.
> In my old NORBA days I trained with two H20 bottles filled with lead.
> I forgot who made them but they added 7.5lbs a piece to my R-P21(16.5lbs)
> Now I am old and only ride three days a week and sleep in on Sundays!



_Only _3 days a week. Sheesh - how do you live with yourself? My weight additions only consisted of changing tire from ones with a kevlar bead to ones with a wire bead, as well as adding a bash guard. Certainly not as sensational as strapping lead on the bike... :blink:


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> _Only _3 days a week. Sheesh - how do you live with yourself? My weight additions only consisted of changing tire from ones with a kevlar bead to ones with a wire bead, as well as adding a bash guard. Certainly not as sensational as strapping lead on the bike... :blink:



Like I said I am old!
three days are enough!
LOL
The old lady wants me to take yoga classes with her... whats next ball room dances?
Don't laugh too hard at me!


----------

